# Help



## Jan Bonestroo (Mar 26, 2010)

We have a Gerber Sabre 408. Does anyone know where there are workshops or something for training? We have come a long way - but the more you get into things the more you realize that you have a lot to learn.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

The Gerber site lists a place in Wisconsin you can go to, or a video tutorial set.
Product Training - Gerber Scientific Products - Support - Sign Making Equipment - Sign Making Software - Sign Making Materials & Accessories

You might get better info at CNCzone.com-Machinist Community Forums - Welcome Page


----------

